# Whats the highest quality betta out there & whats reasonable price for Giant betta?



## Bettaboy18 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Whats the highest quality betta out there & whats reasonable price for Giant betta?*

Whats the highest quality betta out there? & Whats reasonable price for a ...
1. Low quality MALE GIANT betta?
2. Low quality FEMALE GIANT betta?
3. High quality MALE GIANT betta?
4. High quality FEMALE GIANT betta?

Help please, It'd be much appreciated.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm not sure what giant Bettas go for, but it seems to be specific phenotypes, such as "mustard gas," that go for a lot. You can get a basic Crowntail or Veiltail at many pet stores or stores such as Wal-mart that are a solid color, or a flashy metallic color that is commonly seen. Half moons, Rosetails, and other less common types are a little harder to find and you may have to pay more by special ordering them from overseas or serious breeders in the U.S. More often than not, the kind of Bettas you find at pet stores or grocery stores are kept in poor conditions and may develop or already have diseases that are usually easily treatable. It really depends on what you are looking for in a fish and your preference for type, but the more expensive I have seen were priced 30-60 dollars by special order.


----------



## Bettaboy18 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry to say but that did not answer any questions or tell me anything I didn't know. I need to know what the RAREST type of betta breed there is out there? & + GIANT betta PRICES? Thanks for helping anyway!


----------



## jakesmom (May 20, 2013)

I would like to know where to purchase a rosetail even by special order, I am having a difficult time finding them.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

www.aquabid.com
and the member EvilVOG breeds giants, you could PM him and ask.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I recently purchased a quality imo Giant pair from a breeder in Thailand. The male was 60 and he sent a beauty sibling female for and additional 20. By the time the shipping and fees paid it was 150 for the pair but Im in Canada and the shipping and transhipper fees are very high.


----------

